# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hi

## Nemo

I love fish keeping. i have 2 tropicle tanks and 1 marine :Smile:   just like to jump into this new fish keeping forum hope i can help others :Smile:

----------


## Brandon

cool, we'll be adding a gallery soon for sure, hopefully you can share some pic's  :Smile:

----------


## Nemo

> cool, we'll be adding a gallery soon for sure, hopefully you can share some pic's


for sure....

----------

